# Canadians - please do as I did and adopt dogs - pet stores and puppy mills sometimes abuse dogs



## normbucky (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello. I encourage all Canadians to adopt dogs from sites such as dog.rescueme.org, spcai.org and adoptapet.com or go to your local shelter.

If you want a specific breed, look it up.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2018)

The same applies to cats, unfortunately. All my animals are rescues, have been for decades.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2018)

Norm, absolutely. My dog is a rescue, too.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2018)

There are many dog rescues in South Korea that are sent to the U.K., U.S. and Canada for adoption also.


----------

